# Any Apps that make your phone a GPS?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Navionics
MotionX GPS


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Navionics, worth its weight in gold


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Aqua Map


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Will the Navionics work out of cell range? (No Cell Service)


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Is the Navionics you refer to the " iNavX "? Its 4.99 on the App store.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

The app needs to be able to download maps/charts for offline use (meaning when you don't have a cell connection). As long as it will do that you are good to go.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Navionics failed me miserably this weekend. Even with the downloaded maps it loaded super slow and was buggy as hell. Their last update left a lot to be desired. Even out of cell range Google maps worked way better. Cell phones and tablets with apps are not good subs for a dedicated GPS device.
This is what we saw all weekend:


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, well I downloaded the app we'll see how it performs this coming weekend. I definitely plan for a dedicated unit with FMT when I have my skiff built but my dad likes to keep it simple as we usually fish the same waters and rarely need anything. Just so happens a couple times a year we go exploring.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

I highly recommend ViewRanger. It uses your phones GPS system and you can download the satellite image for an area. It's $20 a year, and worth it. We used it to navigate Chokoloskee for a week straight and never had an issue.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I tried a couple of gps apps on my phone this past hunting season. I was really not happy with any of them. Didn't work when I needed them to, antenna not strong enough to get a satellite signal thru the trees, and the screen going to sleep every few minutes were my primary complaints. I'll definitely have a dedicated gps next year.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I use the "topo maps" app for navigation when not on the water, it can get you un lost on the water inshore, but does not water depths, or really up to date channels. It is USGS maps, and you can download them on to your phone for use when you don't have a cell phone signal.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Navionics
> MotionX GPS


I've used these two apps, and while not perfect, they work decently if you download the maps for your area. The GPS chips in most modern smartphones are pretty accurate, but their antenna strength is not nearly as strong as a dedicated unit. That said, out on the open water, I haven't had much issue with satellite acquisition. If you're just using it as a reference, either app should be fine.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

rovster said:


> Will the Navionics work out of cell range? (No Cell Service)


Yes it will work with no cell range if you download the maps.
No, it’s called Boating USA by navionics


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Simrad makes an app as well. And the charts are downloadable. But compared to Aqua Map the Simrad app is a lightweight and pretty featureless.

Now if we could just get FMT to release an app. I'd pay for that subscription in addition to their chips I use in my Simrad.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

I just put my apple maps in satellite mode, works well for navigation in my limited use case; use it at night when I'm fishing docklights and have to navigate around an area that gets super shallow around a sand island.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use MX Mariner on my phone, you can download satellite charts.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Bmgfish32 said:


> I highly recommend ViewRanger. It uses your phones GPS system and you can download the satellite image for an area. It's $20 a year, and worth it. We used it to navigate Chokoloskee for a week straight and never had an issue.


Downloaded that one as well. I assume the $20 per year was for the offline usage? Was free to download but can't figure out how to download map area.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I use Avenza maps and download the NOAA chart. Free app, free maps and I have found it to be very accurate. It is a great backup to my Lowrance and along with a paper chart for when I drop my phone overboard I feel pretty confident that when I am lost it is totally on me.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

rovster said:


> Downloaded that one as well. I assume the $20 per year was for the offline usage? Was free to download but can't figure out how to download map area.


The $20 a year is to be able to down load the satellite overlay and that. Go to maps, at the bottom you'll see Custom Offline Maps, hit Add Map, and then zoom in or out on the screen to select the area. Might need to do it a couple times since it will only down load so big of an area at once. Its worked great for me though once downloaded. Never got stuck or lost running the 10K islands.


----------

